# Sprint and T-Mobile to Carry the iPhone5 when it debuts in October



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Article here

Truthfully, I love my EVO and don't think the iPhone, with which I experimented before opting for the EVO, will mean much to this Android fan. My phone's rooted and I'm able to do a lot of custom things with it, something one cannot do with an iPhone.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

A jailbroken iPhone can do quite a lot. Though my iPad kept changing it to jail token. No, iPad, you're stock,not a token to jail! 

Have to say though, Android hasn't been all that successful with my users. Email can be flaky with at least some of the devices. I've had android users go to iPhone or even back to blackberry, but not leave iPhone.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Looks like T-Mobile will as well: http://news.cnet.com/8301-27076_3-2...eport-says/?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=News-Apple

I'm new to the iFamily as of this week, we'll see how it goes. I liked the "dashboard" concept of the HTC/Winphone 6.5 models. Information was always there rather than the stock "springboard" concept where I have to go get information/updates. As I play with apps that use push, I might find enough to setup my dashboard. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

RasputinAXP said:


> I'll believe it when I see it.


Hear that 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

RasputinAXP said:


> I'll believe it when I see it.


QFT - how many years was it reported that Verizon was going to get the Iphone before they finally did. Besides with sprint it will still have the same fail - no voice / data at the same time.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> A jailbroken iPhone can do quite a lot. Though my iPad kept changing it to jail token. No, iPad, you're stock,not a token to jail!
> 
> Have to say though, Android hasn't been all that successful with my users. Email can be flaky with at least some of the devices. *I've had android users go to iPhone or even back to blackberry, but not leave iPhone*.


That's funny, I don't know a single person that has gone from Android to the iPhone. I only know a handful of iPhone users, and all but one of them have switched to Android in the past few months.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

My GF's kiddo just got a new Sprint Nexus, on sale as the new version is getting ready to come out. Didn't want an iPhone, I was surprised to hear how much he disliked anything Apple, not sure where that intense dislike came from in a teenager. Interesting. 

I may upgrade my Epic to the new Galaxy II version due out soon, no Apple for me either. Maybe a Nexus Prime. Actually I'll wait until Sprint's Oct 7th 4G announcement to see if/when they're going to upgrade their local offerings. So far there are only 4 4G towers around the OKC metro area, but none near my house. My have to decide between cheaper plan/unlimited data vs. more expensive/limited data but better coverage.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

EndGadgets reviewed the new Samsung GSII as the best smartphone ever made. Interesting.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> EndGadgets reviewed the new Samsung GSII as the best smartphone ever made. Interesting.


To me a lot of "the best phone" depends on the software features that are builtin, free, or inexpensive. Winmobile 6.5 was very good for my use in that it supported the outlook syncing of the tools I use. Winphone 7 screwed that up and android doesn't seem to have what I want. (Outlook notes and tasks are the hardest to find.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Tom Robertson said:


> To me a lot of "the best phone" depends on the software features that are builtin, free, or inexpensive. Winmobile 6.5 was very good for my use in that it supported the outlook syncing of the tools I use. Winphone 7 screwed that up and android doesn't seem to have what I want. (Outlook notes and tasks are the hardest to find.)
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Touchdown for Android.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> Touchdown for Android.


Pretty sure Notes is still missing from that. I tried TD and didn't really like it. Too cumbersome. I want a nice, clean, simple email client. I don't have any major issues with the stock client.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Evernotes, baby! Evernotes. Love that app!


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

hilmar2k said:


> Pretty sure Notes is still missing from that. I tried TD and didn't really like it. Too cumbersome. I want a nice, clean, simple email client. I don't have any major issues with the stock client.


I believe my coworkers who are using it have turned Notes into Tasks.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Might I add that Blackberry does both Outlook Notes and tasks just fine, and has for years? 

At least tasks sync is being added to iPhone.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"hilmar2k" said:


> That's funny, I don't know a single person that has gone from Android to the iPhone. I only know a handful of iPhone users, and all but one of them have switched to Android in the past few months.


I know several that have switched to Android, and at least at times regretted it, some have switched back, even if it cost them more.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

I have an EVO 4g and really like it, but the battery life is not stellar to say the least. I've been eligible for a free upgrade since early July so I'll probably get one. The one feature I'm msot interested in is it's a 'world phone'.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

"dpeters11" said:


> Might I add that Blackberry does both Outlook Notes and tasks just fine, and has for years?
> 
> At least tasks sync is being added to iPhone.


I went from BlackBerry to Android a couple of months ago, and except for notes, I actually prefer the Exchange integration of the Android over BlackBerry.

BlackBerry, in my opinion, is in a lot of trouble. There is almost nothing I miss from my BlackBerry, and I was a diehard BlackBerry fan.......until I switched to Android, that is.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> EndGadgets reviewed the new Samsung GSII as the best smartphone ever made. Interesting.


They reviewed the world version which has the Samsung exclusive exynos (sp?) chipset. The US versions are not yet clear as to what chipset they will have with rumors running from the Tegra 2 to a newer Qualcom (next step up from the version in the Sensation). So until we have hard specs on the NA version of this phone, I would not put all my eggs in Engadget's basket.

I know it sounds silly that they would use a different chipset for the NA versions but think about it...why is it taking so long to bring a phone to NA that has been out in Europe for months. Granted the Sensation took a couple of months to bring to the US, but the GSII was out in Europe a couple of months before their version of the Sensation and it's still at least a month away from hitting our shores. And of course TMO has jacked things up with the phone by spec'ing a 4.5 display. 4.5" in a 16x9 format similar to the Sensation would be fine but that is not the case...the Samsung phones are sticking with 4x3 which makes a 4.5" display seem HUGE in the hand IMHO. Time will tell...


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

"hilmar2k" said:


> That's funny, I don't know a single person that has gone from Android to the iPhone. I only know a handful of iPhone users, and all but one of them have switched to Android in the past few months.


I had a Moto Droid and then a Droid X and loved them before switching to AT&T. I thought about it awhile and took the best Android phone they had at the time (Samsung Captivate). That thing was the biggest piece of crap ever. They didn't get the 2.2 update for months and months after Verizon had it for most of their phones. I finally switched to an iPhone 4 and now am not sure I would go back to an Android phone at least not with AT&T. I think it really depends on the phone you get and the coverage. I'm not sure I would ever take another chance on a Samsung Android phone. The Motorola's I had were great though. To each their own. I only know one person who dropped their iPhone for something else and they went back to a Blackberry.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Personally, I've never liked the Samsung Androids. The HTCs on the other hand--the EVO, EVO 3D, Thunderbolt--those are awesome.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"hilmar2k" said:


> I went from BlackBerry to Android a couple of months ago, and except for notes, I actually prefer the Exchange integration of the Android over BlackBerry.
> 
> BlackBerry, in my opinion, is in a lot of trouble. There is almost nothing I miss from my BlackBerry, and I was a diehard BlackBerry fan.......until I switched to Android, that is.


I admit, a large part of my Blackberry fandom is their enterprise server, and all the different models of phones and skins on Android makes things difficult for me.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I think that users that do almost nothing but corporate e-mail / notes / tasks on their device are generally Blackberry lovers. People who do much of anything else and have tried or used iOS or Android are going to want one of those products more. The Blackberry OS has a horrible browser, relatively poor application store, and is just generally slow compared to the competition. A good friend of mine swore she would never use anything buy Blackberry until we were all on a trip and she saw me using my Droid to search for places to eat, get directions / navigation, find out the name of a song using Shazam, etc. She bought a MyTouch 3G (she's a die-hard T-Mobile girl) the next week and now wouldn't think of going back to Blackberry.

It is true that the stock Android e-mail client has some issues but most if not all of them can be addressed by using Touchdown, Evernote or some of the other apps available. Personally I still use the stock client but I'm looking forward to the supposed enterprise "enhancements" that Motorola Mobility has built into it when I get my Droid Bionic (hopefully) in a couple weeks.

As for the other carriers getting the iPhone, it wouldn't surprise me too much at all. Apple can see what Android's market share is doing and they do / should realize they need to do more than sue the device makers to counter it. Not that their own market share isn't doing quite well already, but having their product on the other carriers certainly could only improve it.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Android's up to 61% of the market.

http://www.bgr.com/2011/08/24/millennial-android-share-balloons-to-61-in-july-ios-usage-declines/


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> Android's up to 61% of the market.
> 
> http://www.bgr.com/2011/08/24/millennial-android-share-balloons-to-61-in-july-ios-usage-declines/


Yes, but there are also a lot of junk Android devices. A local carrier here is offering some Alcatel and Huawei Android phones that are free. Some don't even have Froyo.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

And? It's still stellar marketshare.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

RasputinAXP said:


> Android's up to 61% of the market.
> 
> http://www.bgr.com/2011/08/24/millennial-android-share-balloons-to-61-in-july-ios-usage-declines/


 While I am an Android fan (Infuse) I think that statistic is meaningless as it relates to popularity. There are probably 100+ models of Android phones floating around on virtually every carrier in the world at prices from $0 to $200 while there is 1 currently in production iPhone at 1 price point on a much smaller number of carriers. It's really more of a comparison of a wider distribution network rather than to it's "popularity."


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

They could elect to go with the iPhone like my dad, or a featurephone like my mom. They choose low priced Android phones instead, because they're available and "like an iPhone".

Sure, it's the distribution network, and that's where Apple has boxed itself in AGAIN. No beige box Mac products. No beige box iPhones. Lower market penetration.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> While I am an Android fan (Infuse) I think that statistic is meaningless as it relates to popularity. There are probably 100+ models of Android phones floating around on virtually every carrier in the world at prices from $0 to $200 while there is 1 currently in production iPhone at 1 price point on a much smaller number of carriers. It's really more of a comparison of a wider distribution network rather than to it's "popularity."


Exactly, and some of these phones are really bad. I tried a cheap one out that one of my users got before he took it back. The touch screen was horrendous. I actually think a first gen iPhone would have more functionality, the only good thing the Android had over the iPhone was 3G. And this was a new phone this year, not 2007. It's just not a fair comparison. I also think a lot of people that have the cheapest Android phones almost uses it like a feature phone. They probably don't use the Market much for example. Heck, I have users that buy an iPhone and two years later ask "What's iTunes?"


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> They could elect to go with the iPhone like my dad, or a featurephone like my mom. They choose low priced Android phones instead, because they're available and "like an iPhone".
> 
> Sure, it's the distribution network, and that's where Apple has boxed itself in AGAIN. No beige box Mac products. No beige box iPhones. Lower market penetration.


And how much cash does Apple have again? Sure, Google has a lot, but it's not because of selling Android phones. A Huawei Android phone is not like an iPhone, not even close. I don't think most users think to themselves, why spend that much on an iPhone or Thunderbolt when I can get something just as good for free? Maybe I still have a bit too much faith in consumers, but I used to have more.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

"dpeters11" said:


> Exactly, and some of these phones are really bad. I tried a cheap one out that one of my users got before he took it back. The touch screen was horrendous. I actually think a first gen iPhone would have more functionality, the only good thing the Android had over the iPhone was 3G. And this was a new phone this year, not 2007. It's just not a fair comparison. I also think a lot of people that have the cheapest Android phones almost uses it like a feature phone. They probably don't use the Market much for example. Heck, I have users that buy an iPhone and two years later ask "What's iTunes?"


Very true, on the other hand you have some awesome ones like the Photon, Thunderbolt, Droid3, and the Galaxy S2 which has sold like hot cakes and hasn't even made it to the states yet. When it launches on 3 of the big 4 next month sales will likely be brisk and VZW has the Bionic coming which should be equally hot. The point being that, like it or not, Apple's current strategy has limited their market penetration to some degree and I believe they see this and will take some steps to change that. I don't predict you'll see a $49 iPhone 4S this fall but wouldn't be surprised to see it on the other carriers. Sure, Apple is making money hand over fist with the current model but they have to be a little concerned about their marketshare going forward if Android continues to grow at the current pace, no matter how good the devices are it is installed on.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

But Apple has always limited their market, its what makes Apple Apple. Ok, there was the Mac clone period but that was killed when Jobs came back. Only they would be able to sell a 1k "net book" and have trouble keeping up with demand on the more expensive model. 

If they do start doing cheaper hardware etc, at what point do they start alienating their base?


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> Exactly, and some of these phones are really bad. I tried a cheap one out that one of my users got before he took it back. The touch screen was horrendous. I actually think a first gen iPhone would have more functionality, the only good thing the Android had over the iPhone was 3G. And this was a new phone this year, not 2007. It's just not a fair comparison. I also think a lot of people that have the cheapest Android phones almost uses it like a feature phone. They probably don't use the Market much for example. Heck, I have users that buy an iPhone and two years later ask "What's iTunes?"


Well, when you have hundreds of different phones in all price ranges there surely will be bad ones just like with automobiles. When you are making only 1 model it better be good or your company is toast. No one can honestly say the iPhone is a bad device.

I've gone from Android->iPhone->Android->iPhone and now back to Android and won't hesitate to go back to iPhone if the "iPhone 5" has a 4" or larger screen. One the iPhone is Jailbroken it can do pretty much anything you want it to do.

I intensley dislike Apple and the way it does business (I absolute can't stand walking into their stores - maybe because I'm 60+ yrs old ) but their phone is quite an impressive device.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> And how much cash does Apple have again? Sure, Google has a lot, but it's not because of selling Android phones. A Huawei Android phone is not like an iPhone, not even close. I don't think most users think to themselves, why spend that much on an iPhone or Thunderbolt when I can get something just as good for free? Maybe I still have a bit too much faith in consumers, but I used to have more.


Again, and? Marketshare is just as important as cash on hand.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

RasputinAXP said:


> Again, and? Marketshare is just as important as cash on hand.


Market share is important but not nearly as important as margins based upon that market share. Apple has never worried about market share nearly so much as market segments that generate higher margins.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"TBlazer07" said:


> I intensley dislike Apple and the way it does business (I absolute can't stand walking into their stores - maybe because I'm 60+ yrs old ) but their phone is quite an impressive device.


I don't like them because they are loud and crowded, at least mine, but I must say they make the purchasing process of a system easy. I like not having to wait in line, even the sales guy didn't notice the box being dropped off. Returning it was also just as easy.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Market share is important but not nearly as important as margins based upon that market share. Apple has never worried about market share nearly so much as market segments that generate higher margins.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Aint that the truth.

Apple has *50% profit share* of all smartphone makers - and only 4.9% share of all global smartphones.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> I don't like them because they are loud and crowded, at least mine, but I must say they make the purchasing process of a system easy. I like not having to wait in line, even the sales guy didn't notice the box being dropped off. Returning it was also just as easy.


 I just can't stand all the sales drone kids with the rings in their noses, lips and tongues dressed like they are homeless. :lol: But who is their primary market .... which is why they don't care. I guess my business ethic is different.

Bah!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"TBlazer07" said:


> I just can't stand all the sales drone kids with the rings in their noses, lips and tongues dressed like they are homeless. :lol: But who is their primary market .... which is why they don't care. I guess my business ethic is different.
> 
> Bah!


It does fit in Apple's long history of being counterculture, though in many ways they are what they destroyed in the 1984 commercial.


----------

